# Statische IP einrichten



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Netzwerkdrucker und ein NAS. Mein Router ändert aber ständig die IP-Adressen der Geräte und deshalb finden die Treiber den Drucker oder das NAS nicht, wenn diese eine andere IP-Adresse zugewiesen bekommen. 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich den Geräten in meinem Netzwerk eine statsche IP-Adresse zuweisen kann, die immer gleich bleibt.
In meinem Router Vodafone EasyBox 803 gibt es die Möglichkeit Statische IPs einzurichten, allerdings nur für 10 Geräte. Dafür muss eine IP-Adresse und die MAC-Adresse des Geräts, das diese IP-Adresse bekommen soll eingegeben werden. 

Problem 1: Ich habe mehr als 10 Geräte (2 PCs, 3 Notebooks, 2 Smartphones, 1 TV, 2 AV-Receiver, 2 Netzwerkdrucker, 1 NAS, 2 W-LAN Repeater) funktioniert es, dass ich nur dem NAS und den Druckern feste IP-Adressen gebe und den anderen Geräten automatisch eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen wird?

Problem 2: Was muss ich bei NAS und Druckern im Web-Inerface einstellen für die statische IP-Adresse? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Juli 2013)

Erst mal die Frage: Was für einen Router hast Du? (Hersteller, Modell)

Und zum anderen lässt sich meist über das Display direkt am Netzwerkdrucker eine statische IP über die Netzwerkeinstellungen festlegen. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Du dich an die IP-Adressangaben des Routers hälst. Das gleiche Schema bei Deinem NAS über die Web-Admin. Andererseits lassen sich die IPs auch in den meisten Routern für die jeweiligen Geräte reservieren. Dafür wäre es aber sehr hilfreich zu wissen um was für einen Router es sich handelt.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

Danke schon mal 

Es handelt sich um die Vodafone EasyBox 803, hergestellt von Astoria Networks. 
Das Gerät gibt es nur für Vodafone Kunden und ist sonst nicht erhältlich. 
Details zum Gerät findest du hier Vodafone EasyBox 803 - Firmware-Updates & Handbücher für das DSL-Modem

Was meinst du mit "Andererseits lassen sich die IPs auch in den meisten Routern für die jeweiligen Geräte reservieren"?

Gebe ich da im Router die MAC-Adresse des Druckers ein und die IP-Adresse, die ich ihm geben möchte und der Router identifiziert dann den Drucker anhand der eingegebenen MAC-Adresse und weist ihm die von mir gewünschte IP-Adresse zu, obwohl beim Drucker DHCP eingestellt ist, und keine Einstellungen zur Dynamischen IP-Adresse vorgenommen werden müssen?


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Juli 2013)

Schau mal auf Seite 104 des Handbuches (C, Manuelle Konfiguration, 1.3 LAN-Einstellungen, Bild: Statisches DHCP). Dort ist alles beschrieben. Du musst dann nur die entsprechende gewünschte IP für das jeweilige Gerät angeben und noch die MAC-Adresse des Gerätes eintragen. Dann am besten das Gerät neu starten wenn alles eingerichtet ist, damit das Gerät ordnungsgemäß die statisch eingestellte IP des DHCP-Servers zugewiesen bekommt.


----------



## der_knoben (7. Juli 2013)

statische IP für PC kannst du doch direkt unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen vergeben. Du musst dann natürlich darauf achten, dass du keine Doppelbelegung hast.


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Juli 2013)

der_knoben schrieb:


> statische IP für PC kannst du doch direkt unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen vergeben. Du musst dann natürlich darauf achten, dass du keine Doppelbelegung hast.


 
Es geht hier aber nicht um den PC sondern um ein NAS und einen Netzwerkdrucker.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 104 des Handbuches (C, Manuelle Konfiguration, 1.3 LAN-Einstellungen, Bild: Statisches DHCP). Dort ist alles beschrieben. Du musst dann nur die entsprechende gewünschte IP für das jeweilige Gerät angeben und noch die MAC-Adresse des Gerätes eintragen. Dann am besten das Gerät neu starten wenn alles eingerichtet ist, damit das Gerät ordnungsgemäß die statisch eingestellte IP des DHCP-Servers zugewiesen bekommt.


 
Kann ich die Einstellungen bei Drucker und NAS dann lassen, wie sie sind oder muss ich bei den Geräten IP-Adresse, IP-Subnetzmaske und Hostname eingeben?


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

der_knoben schrieb:


> statische IP für PC kannst du doch direkt unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen vergeben. Du musst dann natürlich darauf achten, dass du keine Doppelbelegung hast.


 
Ich brauche es nicht am PC, sondern an NAS und Drucker. 
Aber aus Interesse, muss ich am Router etwas einstellen, wenn ich am PC statische IP-Adressen nutzen will oder reicht es, wenn ich es in den Netzwerkeinstellungen des PC einstelle?


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Juli 2013)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Einstellungen bei Drucker und NAS dann lassen, wie sie sind oder muss ich bei den Geräten IP-Adresse, IP-Subnetzmaske und Hostname eingeben?


 
Wenn Dein Drucker und das NAS nach wie vor die IP automatisch holen und nicht manuell zugewiesen wurden, dann kannst Du's so lassen. Es reicht dann aus, dass die Einstellungen im Router getätigt wurden.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Drucker und das NAS nach wie vor die IP automatisch holen und nicht manuell zugewiesen wurden, dann kannst Du's so lassen. Es reicht dann aus, dass die Einstellungen im Router getätigt wurden.


 
Ok super, danke. Dann werde ich das später mal ausprobieren. 
Wie wäre es, wenn man die IP-Adressen manuell zuweisen würde, über das Interface des Druckers/NAS? 
Müsste ich dann nur die Einstellungen im Drucker/NAS machen und im Router müssten keine Einstellungen vorgenommen werden oder verstehe ich das falsch? Oder müsste da der DHCP Server des Routers deaktiviert werden?


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Juli 2013)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ok super, danke. Dann werde ich das später mal ausprobieren.
> Wie wäre es, wenn man die IP-Adressen manuell zuweisen würde, über das Interface des Druckers/NAS?
> Müsste ich dann nur die Einstellungen im Drucker/NAS machen und im Router müssten keine Einstellungen vorgenommen werden oder verstehe ich das falsch?


 
Gerne. 

Das kannst Du auch machen. Ist letztendlich gehüpft wie gesprungen.  Die Einstellungen im Router kannst Du dann belassen und muss dort nichts verändern. Das regelt dann alles der DHCP-Server im Router. Nur beachten, dass Du nicht die gleichen IPs auf verschiedenen Endgeräten einstellst.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2013)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Gerne.
> 
> Das kannst Du auch machen. Ist letztendlich gehüpft wie gesprungen.  Die Einstellungen im Router kannst Du dann belassen und muss dort nichts verändern. Das regelt dann alles der DHCP-Server im Router. Nur beachten, dass Du nicht die gleichen IPs auf verschiedenen Endgeräten einstellst.


 
Ok, ich werde es aber in den Einstellungen des Routers zuweisen, das ist einfacher. Dann muss ich nicht in die einzelnen Interfaces von NAS und Druckern.


----------

